# Courses!



## drumadima (Dec 12, 2009)

er..anyone ? please?


----------



## fido94 (Dec 13, 2009)

I am looking for the same thing as you are and I posted a similar question. Please take a look at the feedback there:
http://vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13991

For orchestration, I decided to sign-up for thinkspaceonline instead of Berklee for a number of reasons.

For composition, Leon Willett and Robin Hoffmann both offer online lessons and both are extremely talented. 

the filmmusicinstitute.net will be coming out with an online course in January for film scoring. I have no idea what it looks like but I'm watching for it. Hopefully it's not just an orchestration course.

Watch point is that MFTM is not a composition course. It would be perfect if they come up with one but they haven't yet.

I hope this helps.
Cheers.


----------



## billval3 (Dec 13, 2009)

My opinion of Berklee online is based on taking Orchestration 1 only: It wasn't worth the money. A lot of the course focused on the basics of midi orchestration, which I didn't need. The rest of the material was okay, but still not worth the money, if you ask me. I don't know exactly where you are in your educational process, but for me it was too basic and slow-moving. I felt like this class was really geared toward hobbyists that don't have a lot of time to devote to learning.

I haven't taken their film scoring class, so I don't know if it's any good. Since the various classes are by different authors, one may be way better than others for all I know.

If I had the money to do it again, I might try the Think Space class on "Cinematic Orchestration" instead.


----------



## fido94 (Dec 13, 2009)

Williams, It's comforting to know this about the Berklee class. I didn't take their orchestration class but I had a feeling about it based on my experience with their music production courses and reading the syllabus. 

To this point, I would also caution against their film scoring course. I think it's about the theory and process etc.. but I don't believe it involves hands-on scoring. For that, MFTM is the way to go. Not that knowing the theory/process is not essential, but I wish Berklee would have something practical as well to go with it.

ThinkSpace's course definitely seems more comprehensive and worth the money. I got the course materials about 2 weeks ago and I was super excited. They seem thorough and rich.


----------



## billval3 (Dec 13, 2009)

I would like to take it as well, but can't justify another $1,000+ for a course. I wish I spent the money last time on gear instead!


----------



## bryla (Dec 13, 2009)

My teacher teaches fourth year film scoring at Berklee, and from what I've heard it also involves a lot of practical scoring. Your final project you get to record an orchestra for the movie.

Berklee has a huge collection of video material, that they use for their students


----------



## billval3 (Dec 13, 2009)

We're talking about online courses. I'm sure their actual film scoring degree is great.


----------



## midphase (Dec 13, 2009)

"thanks a lot for the reply! 
Actually i am working as a composer."


drumadima, that's not what Michael said. He said work "for" a composer...i.e. become an intern or assistant for an experienced TV or Film guy who will slowly teach you all you need to know to score films (technical and otherwise).

I completely agree with this advice, and I have very strong feelings against most colleges who offer "Film Scoring" courses.

I realize that in Russia it might be more challenging to find a working TV or Film composer who will take you under their wings and teach you the ropes, but I firmly believe that it's the way to go.


----------



## drumadima (Dec 13, 2009)

wow...thanks so much for the input guys!
@Midphase did you have any experience with such courses? Live and online?Ok,i did misunderstand..thanks for pointing that out!
Actually,i'm quite depressed by the level of the so-called 'film composers' here..Although, there was a score which i was really impressed by recently. Might as well try and find that particular composer. THanks for your advice! 
@Fido94 have you already started the course on thinkspace? What were the reasons for choosing it? Thanks for the suggestions!
Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## fido94 (Dec 13, 2009)

drumadima @ Sun Dec 13 said:


> @Fido94 have you already started the course on thinkspace? What were the reasons for choosing it?



I got the materials but I am starting with the first unit after the holidays.
A couple of things that helped me make the decision to take it:
- Reviewed the brochure
- Got a sample zip file containing materials from the course (you can request it via their website)
- Received feedback from someone who has taken the course (James Semple, he's a member of vi-control. Hello James! 8) )
- Compared to Berklee's online class: Berklee's cost more, the courses are shorter, and there isn't any materials to keep (no textbook or dvd's)
- I know there are plenty of books out there on this subject but I like visuals for learning. Personally they work better for me than just reading a book. So I didn't want to invest a lot of money on books only. This course combine both videos, reading, analysis and practical orchestration assignments.

The last point and this is going to sound a bit naive to people but the authors of the course seemed very sincere and love what they do. To me that's important. I have looked into one of the options available out there (it shall remain unnamed) and there was just something off about it (too "desperate" and "sales"-like) and I was skeptical to spend money on it. I could be completely wrong but at the end of the day, ThinkSpace seemed to have carefully put the course together and I hope it's going to be a great journey next year.

Please let me know if you have any further questions. I'm in the same boat as you are it seems.


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 13, 2009)

drumadima @ Sat Dec 12 said:


> thanks a lot for the reply!
> Actually i am working as a composer. And i also am a student of moscow conservatory where i study composition as well as piano and percussion. But i was looking for the more technical kind of study focused on todays technology,as i have a very thorough school here based on the classical composition.
> What is USC? Have you had personal experience with it? Can you give a bit more details? What's the course like? How are the teachers etc?
> Thank you very much for your help!




maybe this got lost in translation but what do you mean by "i was looking for the more technical kind of study focused on todays technology,as i have a very thorough school here based on the classical composition."?


so u are looking into JUST the technology side of filmscoring? computer and video stuff? 
or like ;;; what to do in a scene in a movie musically? as in the film-score composition on itself.


----------



## drumadima (Dec 14, 2009)

Gsilbers, I guess i'm bit confused myselft here  I believe an all-around course is what would be best. If choosing one direction,i would choose the technical side (production,midi mockups etc) . 
I wouldn't really want to focus on something like 'what to do in a scene musically' because that is where our own ideas should come at and that is mostly what makes us different from each other.
fido94- Could you post your impressions when you start? Thanks for your support 
Thanks a lot to everyone


----------



## midphase (Dec 14, 2009)

"I wouldn't really want to focus on something like 'what to do in a scene musically' because that is where our own ideas should come at and that is mostly what makes us different from each other."

I guess that makes the assumption that you have a good solid knowledge and understanding of composition (harmony, counterpoint, orchestration, etc). If you feel that your music composition chops are in good shape, then it would make sense for you to focus on the techie stuff.


----------



## drumadima (Dec 14, 2009)

Well not to say that i feel like an expert. I do lack a solid base in orchestration for example and counterpoint but that is what i'm learning here in Moscow right now. I was looking for the tech-oriented course because we do not have anything taught here about today's technology. And though i've been into computer production for the last couple of years i feel that todays composers have a much stronger base in that area. 
I do feel that i have some composition chops,yes and will be learning much more about the fundamentals here in moscow.


----------

